# new to the blue water (need help)



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I will be heading out tomorrow trolling around the elbow for the first time. I was hoping for some advice on how this is done Lures rigging etc. We are probably only going to do a 3 rod spread since I do not have outriggers or downriggers. 

I am not new to fishing but I am definetly new to trolling bluewater. 

Figure if we do not do good on trolling then we will also try to deep drop as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

See what I wrote here but going to be tough to get ready with less than a day to prepare and learn what you want to know:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/first-time-troll-billfish-99066/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You should be able to browse the blue water Q&A section and find more than enough advice on this. I would say you should be able to pull an easy 4 line spread just from your gunwale rod holders. Put the 2 from the forward holders out around 125-150ft or so on the surface with a couple of skirted ballyhoo (dusters, Ilanders, etc.) and the 2 closer ones within about 40-60ft of the boat with a wahoo type plug like a yo-zuri bonito and the opposite rod with either another plug in a different color or a larger skirted bait like a Iland express with a horse ballyhoo. For the last 3 seasons out around the nipple and elbow, that express/horse ballyhoo has accounted for at least half of the wahoo we've caught along with some big dolphin and billfish.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the wave height forecast looking like for Saturday? I am always hesitant to count on fishing any sort of distance from the pass with an east wind at 10kts or better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its forecasting 2-3ft which will be pretty accurate if the wind speed prediction holds.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

2-3' with close intervals with an east wind correct?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Should be about right. Bumpy, but do-able.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wind and wave Forecast from NOAA at 4pm improved quite a bit.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hot Pink Stretch 30 is the go to lure for Wahoo out of Venice. 

Jim


----------

